# Fuel pump relay 2001 altima?



## studentk (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where the fuel pump relay is? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

up under the dash on the drivers side, there is a black box with 5 relays, it should be the right upper relay, there should also be a number on it (25230-9B900)


----------

